# Lake Tahoe by the night



## jlp879 (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm looking for Lake Tahoe timeshares that are available by the night, like Worldmark, Wyndham, and others that offer nightly rentals to their owners.  Specifically, I'm looking for owners that would be willing to book and then rent me a night or two.

I believe Ridge Tahoe still offers Bonus Time that functions as a nightly rental as well.

I'm interested mostly in Saturday nights during the ski season, but if some resorts require a two night minimum, then I can make those work as well.  

I would prefer a smaller unit size over a larger unit, but if the price is good, I'd consider a two bedroom unit as well.  Anything for Sat, Jan 9 or Jan 23?


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 18, 2021)

Bump.  I did get a contact for a weekend at Club Wyndham South Shore for Feb 6, but I'm hoping more points-based or those able to book a single night might be willing to help out.


----------



## Eileen A. (Jan 18, 2021)

jlp879 said:


> Bump.  I did get a contact for a weekend at Club Wyndham South Shore for Feb 6, but I'm hoping more points-based or those able to book a single night might be willing to help out.


Hi - I can get Diamond Resorts Lake Tahoe Vacation Resorts.  
Let me know if that resort would work and the nights needed and I will let you know availability and price. 

Thanks!
Eileen


----------



## Fi2 (Mar 20, 2021)

Looks like ski season may be over, but I just wanted to mention that I can book any size Marriott anywhere, for single nights, as early as 13 months out, as long as there’s availability.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 20, 2021)

Fi2 said:


> Looks like ski season may be over, but I just wanted to mention that I can book any size Marriott anywhere, for single nights, as early as 13 months out, as long as there’s availability.


Ski season over? No, it's over when we say it's over!


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 20, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Ski season over? No, it's over when we say it's over!


Lol... I'll let you know if I say it is over next week as I am trying to carve through the slush.


----------

